# Josie the brave



## ChasingRainbows (Oct 10, 2013)

I have 6 cats. 9 year old Smeagol, 7 year old Mia, 1 year old Bailey, 3 month old Hallie (Bailey's kitten), and Lilly and Josie who are 9 week old sisters. The youngest 4 were all street cats before I got them, and Mia was dumped in a box on the side of the road as a kitten.
Josie was born the runt and was quite ugly at first. Her eyes were way too big for her body, she was incredibly tiny (she was the size of my palm at 6 weeks old), and she is a polydactyl so she has extra toes. Still, I fell in love with her. Before I got her she had already almost died once. She was left out in a thunderstorm over night and the next morning she was hanging off the cement porch, drenched, and not moving. When I got her and Lilly at 6 weeks she trembled and shook constantly and even though she has grown a lot she still has to be kept inside at night so she can stay warm. She is also on 3 types of food. Dry food during the day, then at night she gets dry food, wet food, and milk replacer. 
I thought she was always going to be a weak little cat but she is doing amazing. She can outrun, out jump, and out play ALL of my other cats. She eats more than all of them, and she is the bravest. I brought home a mini piglet yesterday and she was the first to go in the crate and check him out. She fears nothing and even though she is still tiny she can hold her own with my other cats. I love all of my cats dearly and don't have a favorite, but I am the most proud of Josie.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

What a story! You know we have to see some pictures now!!


----------



## ChasingRainbows (Oct 10, 2013)

Here is Josie and her sister, Lilly. Josie is on the right. You can see how much smaller she is than Lilly.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh my goodness! Josie and Lilly are both so cute!
Josie is definitely a little survivor! Right now she has the huge ears that are so adorable on kittens!
It is so wonderful of you to give Josie and Lilly a chance!!
Josie would have stole my heart!!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 2, 2013)

Awesome little kitty


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

What beautiful little kitties.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Awww, what a cutie. The runts of the litters always steal my heart too (and they are usually the biggest piglets)!


----------

